# al + infinitivo



## Artrella

Hola!

De dónde viene este "al"?  Cómo se lo explico a alguien que no habla español?
Me pregunta si este "al" es "a + él"... realmente no sé qué responder!

Ayuda por favor!


----------



## Narda

Could it be "by" in this sense:

By no speaking the language he was at a disadvantage
Al no hablar el idioma estaba en desventaja

By no eating chicken he was condemned to eat turnip greens (I love turnip greens and don't precisely like chicken!)
Al no comer pollo, estaba condenado a comer hierbas


----------



## Artrella

Yes, but I want to know it in Spanish only.  What kind of a word is "al"?
I know so far that it indicates *cause*... so is it a conjunction?


----------



## Narda

Si no me equivoco es una conjunción, pero mejor se lo dejo a los expertos.


----------



## Outsider

*al* = prep. *a* + art. *el*?

Vea los ejemplos aquí.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> *al* = prep. *a* + art. *el*?
> 
> Vea los ejemplos aquí.





No sé, no me parece que sea la misma cosa Outsider... yo sé que "al" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y del artículo "el".... pero no me cierra en esta oración a la que me referí en mi primer post.


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes, but I want to know it in Spanish only.  What kind of a word is "al"?
> I know so far that it indicates *cause*... so is it a conjunction?



Yo la consideraría preposición.  Una conjunción es seguida normalmente por una frase.  Aquí se trata de un sustantivo, o sea, "el saber."

a + el saber = al saber

Hay otras preposiciones que también podrían ser usadas con "(el) saber."

sin saber...
tras saber...
por saber...
para saber...


----------



## Artrella

elroy said:
			
		

> Yo la consideraría preposición.  Una conjunción es seguida normalmente por una frase.  Aquí se trata de un sustantivo, o sea, "el saber."
> 
> a + el saber = al saber
> 
> Hay otras preposiciones que también podrían ser usadas con "(el) saber."
> 
> sin saber...
> tras saber...
> por saber...
> para saber...




Bueno Elroy y Outsider... entonces cómo quedaría mi oración?


----------



## Outsider

A + el no saber idiomas, está en desvantaja. = Al no saber idiomas, está en desvantaja.

Compare con los ejemplos de WR, _al salir, al parecer_...


----------



## Outsider

Otra idea: _al no saber idiomas, está en desventaja_ quier decir lo mismo que _*por* no saber idiomas, está en desventaja_, en ese caso...

 Y en inglés, "*Because* he can't speak any languages, he's in a disadvantage".


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> Otra idea: _al no saber idiomas, está en desventaja_ quier decir lo mismo que _*por* no saber idiomas, está en desventaja_, en ese caso...
> 
> Y en inglés, "*Because* he can't speak any languages, he's in a disadvantage".




Claro!! Tenés razón Outsider...


----------



## jacinta

Art:  If you are teaching English speakers, I would tell them by.  Why do you think it is not a preposition?   By not knowing languages, he is at a disadvantage.  This would be a better sentence in English *by* turning it around  "He is at a disadvantage by not knowing languages.


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> Art:  If you are teaching English speakers, I would tell them by.  Why do you think it is not a preposition?   By not knowing languages, he is at a disadvantage.  This would be a better sentence in English *by* turning it around  "He is at a disadvantage by not knowing languages.




Thanks Jacinta!! I understand it in English, but my problem is in Spanish!    Never mind, on Monday... the RAE will get a question from me!! ha ha ha !!! I'm stubborn...


----------



## mzg

Hola
Estoy reflexionando sobre el tema. Se me ocurre que este "al" tambien tiene un significado temporal y no sólo causal. Fíjaos en este caso:

Se cayó al abrir la puerta - he fell when opening the door
Al salir del colegio, vi a tu madre - When leaving school, I saw your mother


El diccionario de dudas de la lengue española de Manuel Seco, en la entrada de *el*, punto 4. dice que AL en *Al salir del colegio* es una contracción de A+EL. Parece raro pues en realidad parece más un adverbio o un conector pero lo dice claro.

Bueno, eso por ahora


----------



## garryknight

mzg said:
			
		

> Se cayó al abrir la puerta - he fell when opening the door
> Al salir del colegio, vi a tu madre - When leavins school,  I saw your mother


Otra manera de traducir el "al" en estos ejemplos sería *on*: "On opening the door", "On leaving school". Pero dudo que esto ayude a Art...


----------



## ortiza

Artrella said:
			
		

> No sé, no me parece que sea la misma cosa Outsider... yo sé que "al" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y del artículo "el".... pero no me cierra en esta oración a la que me referí en mi primer post.





Creo que Outsider tiene razon, que es solo la contraccion de las preposiciones, y como tal debe ser seguido por un infinitivo. Pero, de acuerdo al verbo puede significar "because of" "upon", "while" y "when"


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno Elroy y Outsider... entonces cómo quedaría mi oración?



No entiendo exactamente lo que te deja aún en duda.     La oración es clara, sólo quieres averiguar el término gramatical por el "al", no?  Pues yo como los demás sigo pensando que es una preposición, aunque tenga muchos significados.  Además, aunque se tenga que traducir en inglés por una construcción que tiene una conjunción, aquello no quiere decir que deje de ser una preposición en castellano. (De hecho, no puede ser otra cosa!)  

En resumen, la función gramática: preposición.   
Las funciones prácticas: muchísimas!


----------



## Artrella

elroy said:
			
		

> No entiendo exactamente lo que te deja aún en duda.     La oración es clara, sólo quieres averiguar el término gramatical por el "al", no?  Pues yo como los demás sigo pensando que es una preposición, aunque tenga muchos significados.  Además, aunque se tenga que traducir en inglés por una construcción que tiene una conjunción, aquello no quiere decir que deje de ser una preposición en castellano. (De hecho, no puede ser otra cosa!)
> 
> En resumen, la función gramática: preposición.
> Las funciones prácticas: muchísimas!




No Elroy, esa no es la función gramatical dentro de la oración.  Esa sería la clasificación morfológica de la palabra "al".  Pero no sé cómo explicar mi duda, para que se entienda.  Sigo pensando y cuando se me prenda la lamparita lo escribo aquí. 

Igualmente quiero agradecerte a vos y a todos los amigos de WR que colaboraron conmigo para hacerme entender lo que no entendía.

Gracias Elroy y gracias a todos!!  No se acaba acá, siempre hay algo nuevo por descubrir, no?


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> No Elroy, esa no es la función gramatical dentro de la oración.  Esa sería la clasificación morfológica de la palabra "al".  Pero no sé cómo explicar mi duda, para que se entienda.  Sigo pensando y cuando se me prenda la lamparita lo escribo aquí.
> 
> Igualmente quiero agradecerte a vos y a todos los amigos de WR que colaboraron conmigo para hacerme entender lo que no entendía.
> 
> Gracias Elroy y gracias a todos!!  No se acaba acá, siempre hay algo nuevo por descubrir, no?



Claro!    En cuanto lo sepas, dínoslo a todos!


----------



## Rayines

*Hola!: Si tuviera que asignarle una función, en este caso le atribuiría la de una conjunción. Porque fíjense qué dice en una página de gramática sobre las conjunciones subordinantes:*
-Causales: indican que una de las oraciones es causa o motivo de la otra: porque, pues, pues que, ya que, como, como que.
*Y, en el ejemplo de Artrella, "al no saber" podría ser reemplazado por: "porque no sabe...", o "como no sabe...", "ya que no sabe....", o sea, todas conjunciones. En fin, esperemos otras respuestas.*


----------



## tonuco

Al no saber=No sabiendo

Al no controlar=No controlando

Saludos
Alex


----------



## tonuco

*al**.**1.* contracc. A el.



*-al**.*(Del lat. _-ālis_).*1.* suf. En adjetivos, indica generalmente relación o pertenencia. _Ferrovial, cultural._*2.* suf. En sustantivos, indica el lugar en que abunda el primitivo. _Arrozal, peñascal._



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Esto es lo que dice el DRAE,pero para mi en éste caso _ _Saludos__Alex_


----------



## Outsider

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola!: Si tuviera que asignarle una función, en este caso le atribuiría la de una conjunción. Porque fíjense qué dice en una página de gramática sobre las conjunciones subordinantes:*
> -Causales: indican que una de las oraciones es causa o motivo de la otra: porque, pues, pues que, ya que, como, como que.
> *Y, en el ejemplo de Artrella, "al no saber" podría ser reemplazado por: "porque no sabe...", o "como no sabe...", "ya que no sabe....", o sea, todas conjunciones. En fin, esperemos otras respuestas.*


But those verbs are finite forms. The verbs in _al salir, al pensar, al no saber_ are infinitives, which means they can be regarded as nouns.


----------



## Artrella

Esta mañana me desperté pensando (  ) cómo analizaría esta oración sintácticamente.  Pero todavía la neurona no se despertó y pensé en una solución.  

Al no saber idiomas está en desventaja.

Sujeto tácito >> él

Predicado >> está en desventaja al no saber idiomas

Verbo núcleo >> está

Ahora... qué sería "en desventaja" >>> predicativo?

Al no saber idiomas >>  circunstancial de razón?? Puede ser circunstancial, es decir puedo sacar esta información de la oración?

Dentro de este supuesto "circunstancial"... cómo analizo "al no saber idiomas"??

Alguien que tenga sus neuronas despiertas??


----------



## Rayines

> But those verbs are finite forms. The verbs in _al salir, al pensar, al no saber_ are infinitives, which means they can be regarded as nouns.


*Sí, Outs., de todas maneras, considero que aquí "al" no es contracción, porque no podés decir "A el (al) no saber idiomas está en desv...." (no tendría sentido). *
*Pero me pareció interesante el 1er. aporte de Tonuco:*


> Al no saber=No sabiendo
> 
> Al no controlar=No controlando


*"Al +verbo en infinitivo" es equivalente a "no+gerundio"* *(en este caso). Entonces, no podríamos decir simplemente que es una expresión verbal equivalente a otra, o a otras? Y ese "al" es parte de la expresión (así como el idioma inglés tiene sus "phrasal", pues nosotros también!!)....Y sin explicación, oh! *
*(Y que me perdone la RAE).*


----------



## Rayines

> Al no saber idiomas >> circunstancial de razón?? Puede ser circunstancial, es decir puedo sacar esta información de la oración?


_*YES, YES, YES!!!.... *_


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> _*YES, YES, YES!!!.... *_




Ahora... por adentro de este circunstancial... qué hacemos Inés??  Es muy difícil para mí!!


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, Art: No estoy en mi casa y no tengo las gramáticas a mano (disculpen esta conversación tan personal!). Lo que embroma ahí es el verbo "estar" que no sé si se considera predicado no verbal, y por lo tanto no sé bien lo de los circunstanciales. Pero en cuanto tenga algún dato más te lo paso... (Igual creo que acompaña a "en desventaja", y no a "está". Faltaría ver sintácticamente qué es "en desventaja". *


----------



## Rayines

*Artis: Buscaste en el buscador "predicado nominal"? Por ahí te da algunas ideas. Chau.*


----------



## Rayines

*Me inclinaría por lo siguiente:*
*Referencia teórica: " Los verbos copulativos indican estado. Semánticamente, su significado es incompleto. Para completarlo, llevan un modificador especial llamado predicativo subjetivo obligatorio (PSO). Los principales verbos copulativos son: ser, estar, parecer, semejar, resultar, permanecer y yacer.*
*Los verbos ser, estar y yacer no llevan predicativo cuando tienen significado pleno: "Marta está en Córdoba". "A cielo abierto yaceré entre ciénagas". (Extraído de un texto escolar de 7mo. grado).*

*"Oraciones subordinadas adverbiales: Cumplen las funciones propias de los adverbios, por ello se llaman también circunstanciales. Como palabras de enlace emplean diversos tipos de nexos: conjunciones, locuciones conjuntivas, adverbios, locuciones adverbiales, preposiciones, así como combinaciones entre ellos.*

*Oraciones adverbiales causales: Expresan la causa de lo señalado en la oración principal. Equivalen al complemento circunstancial de causa." (Extraído de la Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española).*

*Conclusiones:*
*Analizando la oración, desde el punto de vista sintáctico:*
*Sujeto tácito: Él/ella.*
*Predicado: al no saber idiomas está en desventaja.*
*Verbo copulativo, núcleo del predicado: está.*
*Predicativo subjetivo obligatorio: en desventaja (es obligatorio porque "completa" al verbo estar).*
*Complemento circunstancial de causa: al no saber idiomas.*

*(Yo sé que no responde totalmente a la pregunta de Artrella....)*
*y*

*Es solo una hipótesis....*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Me inclinaría por lo siguiente:*
> *Referencia teórica: " Los verbos copulativos indican estado. Semánticamente, su significado es incompleto. Para completarlo, llevan un modificador especial llamado predicativo subjetivo obligatorio (PSO). Los principales verbos copulativos son: ser, estar, parecer, semejar, resultar, permanecer y yacer.*
> *Los verbos ser, estar y yacer no llevan predicativo cuando tienen significado pleno: "Marta está en Córdoba". "A cielo abierto yaceré entre ciénagas". (Extraído de un texto escolar de 7mo. grado).*
> 
> *"Oraciones subordinadas adverbiales: Cumplen las funciones propias de los adverbios, por ello se llaman también circunstanciales. Con palabras de enlace emplean diversos tipos de nexos: conjunciones, locuciones conjuntivas, adverbios, locuciones adverbiales, preposiciones, así como combinaciones entre ellos.*
> 
> *Oraciones adverbiales causales: Expresan la causa de lo señalado en la oración principal. Equivalen al complemento circunstancial de causa." (Extraído de la Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española).*
> 
> *Conclusiones:*
> *Analizando la oración, desde el punto de vista sintáctico:*
> *Sujeto tácito: Él/ella.*
> *Predicado: al no saber idiomas está en desventaja.*
> *Verbo copulativo, núcleo del predicado: está.*
> *Predicativo subjetivo obligatorio: en desventaja (es obligatorio porque "completa" al verbo estar).*
> *Complemento circunstancial de causa: al no saber idiomas.*
> 
> *(Yo sé que no responde totalmente a la pregunta de Artrella....)*
> *y*
> 
> *Es solo una hipótesis....*




Inés, tu explicación es formidable... pero cómo analizo "al no saber idiomas"?


----------



## Rayines

Desde el punto de vista sintáctico, es complemento circ. de causa/razón. Y desde el punto de vista del significado, es un sinónimo de :"por no saber", "por el no saber..." (aunque ésta no suene bien, pero se acerca a "al no...."). No lo podés tomar globalmente, sin analizarlo palabra por palabra? Quizás proviene de alguna expresión de castellano antiguo más completa, que quedó sintetizada en ésa. No estoy tan segura de que se pueda desgranar....Pero, bueno, siempre queda la RAE.


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> Desde el punto de vista sintáctico, es complemento circ. de causa/razón. Y desde el punto de vista del significado, es un sinónimo de :"por no saber", "por el no saber..." (aunque ésta no suene bien, pero se acerca a "al no...."). No lo podés tomar globalmente, sin analizarlo palabra por palabra? Quizás proviene de alguna expresión de castellano antiguo más completa, que quedó sintetizada en ésa. No estoy tan segura de que se pueda desgranar....Pero, bueno, siempre queda la RAE.




No, Inés, yo necesito saber cómo analizar ese circunstancial por dentro... perdón... yo sé que soy muy detallista...


----------



## Rayines

> A fuerza de = aprueba todas las asignaturas a fuerza de estudiar.


*Buscando en una página sobre conjunciones que es un choclo, encontré el ejemplo anterior. Dice que "a fuerza de" es una locución conjuntiva que encabeza una proposición adverbial causal.*
*Si comparo ambas oraciones:*
*1) Al no saber idiomas está en desventaja.*
*2) A fuerza de estudiar aprueba todas las asignaturas.*
*Vemos que ambas oraciones tienen una estructura muy similar. Por lo cual si hubiera que darle una función gramatical a "al", diría, conjunción.*
*NARDA fue la primera en decirlo!!*
*Me parece que la conjunción, como no hay una lista completa (como en el caso de las preposiciones), admite mayor flexibilidad en la extensión de su concepto. (Y un poco por lo que estuve leyendo en esa página, que..ya digo...es un choclo).*
*Bueno, creo que aquí termino mi participación...*


----------



## Phryne

Por favor, Artis, no dejes de postear la respuesta, o si no, avisá que la tenés y arreglamos por mail. Lamento no por ayudarte, yo tuve la misma duda hace un tiempo cuando mi media naranja me preguntó lo mismo que preguntaste acá en el foro. Yo quedé enmudecida.... ni idea ...   

Que la RAE nos ilumine... amén. 

besos gente


----------



## Edwin

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Buscando en una página sobre conjunciones que es un choclo, encontré el ejemplo anterior. Dice que "a fuerza de" es una locución conjuntiva que encabeza una proposición adverbial causal.*
> *Si comparo ambas oraciones:*
> *1) Al no saber idiomas está en desventaja.*
> *2) A fuerza de estudiar aprueba todas las asignaturas.*
> *Vemos que ambas oraciones tienen una estructura muy similar. Por lo cual si hubiera que darle una función gramatical a "al", diría, conjunción.*
> *NARDA fue la primera en decirlo!!*
> *Me parece que la conjunción, como no hay una lista completa (como en el caso de las preposiciones), admite mayor flexibilidad en la extensión de su concepto. (Y un poco por lo que estuve leyendo en esa página, que..ya digo...es un choclo).*
> *Bueno, creo que aquí termino mi participación...*



Por favor.  Que significa un choclo en el mensaje de arriba. Por el contexto no me parece algo para comer o para poner en los pies.


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> Por favor.  Que significa un choclo en el mensaje de arriba. Por el contexto no me parece algo para comer o para poner en los pies.




Ohh!  Edwin!!  "choclo" es para comer, es maíz, corn.  Pero acá significa que es mucho, demasiado largo!!
No es nada para ponerse en los pies...


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ohh!  Edwin!!  "choclo" es para comer, es maíz, corn.  Pero acá significa que es mucho, demasiado largo!!
> No es nada para ponerse en los pies...



Aah!  Nunca adivinaria eso. Gracias, Art. Muy interesante.


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> Por favor. Que significa un choclo en el mensaje de arriba. Por el contexto no me parece algo para comer o para poner en los pies.


Edwin, 

Lo que en inglés se dice "corn, esas durezas que te salen en los pies, no se dice "choclo" o "maíz", se dice "callo".   

"corn" que se come = "choclo", "maíz"
"corn" en los pies = "callo"

El "choclo" del que hablan Artrella y rayines es "slang" argentino.

saludos


----------



## sergio11

Yo tampoco lo tenía claro.  Lo miré en varias gramáticas, y todas dicen más o menos lo mismo.  La gramática de la RAE lo llama "sintagma fijo" formado por una preposición+infinitivo (la preposición "a"; se hace "al" porque el infinitivo puede tener el artículo "el").  Puede tener significado de condición o de coincidencia temporal. 

De paso, yo tampoco me acuerdo de haber visto "a" como conjunción, aunque el DRAE dice que a veces puede equivaler a la conjunción "si" con indicativo o subjuntivo.  Ésa es una nueva para mí.  Gracias por enseñarme.

Veamos qué contesta la RAE a la consulta de Artrella.


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Edwin,
> 
> Lo que en inglés se dice "corn, esas durezas que te salen en los pies, no se dice "choclo" o "maíz", se dice "callo".
> 
> "corn" que se come = "choclo", "maíz"
> "corn" en los pies = "callo"
> 
> El "choclo" del que hablan Artrella y rayines es "slang" argentino.
> 
> saludos



En inglés se dice "corn" a un callo?  Nuevo para mí!! Este hilo nos hizo descubrir unas cuantas cosas, no?


----------



## Edwin

Phryne said:
			
		

> Edwin,
> 
> Lo que en inglés se dice "corn, esas durezas que te salen en los pies, no se dice "choclo" o "maíz", se dice "callo".
> 
> "corn" que se come = "choclo", "maíz"
> "corn" en los pies = "callo"
> 
> El "choclo" del que hablan Artrella y rayines es "slang" argentino.
> 
> saludos



En cuento a los pies, estaba pensando en acepcion 1 de lo siguiente (del DRAE)

choclo1.
(Del lat. soccu<breve>lus).
1. m. chanclo (? de madera o suela gruesa).
------------------------------------------------------------------------
choclo2.
(Del quechua choccllo).
1. m. Am. Mer. Mazorca tierna de maíz.
2. m. Am. Mer. humita (? comida criolla).
--------------------------------------------------


chanclo.
(De chanca1).
1. m. Especie de sandalia de madera o suela gruesa, que se pone debajo del calzado y se sujeta por encima del pie con una o dos tiras de cuero, y sirve para preservarse de la humedad y del lodo.
2. m. Zapato grande de goma u otra materia elástica, en que entra el pie calzado.
3. m. Parte inferior de algunos calzados, en forma de chanclo. Botas de chanclo.


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> chanclo.
> (De chanca1).
> 1. m. Especie de sandalia de madera o suela gruesa, que se pone debajo del calzado y se sujeta por encima del pie con una o dos tiras de cuero, y sirve para preservarse de la humedad y del lodo.
> 2. m. Zapato grande de goma u otra materia elástica, en que entra el pie calzado.
> 3. m. Parte inferior de algunos calzados, en forma de chanclo. Botas de chanclo.


Ahhh, disculpame que te haya malinterpretado! Yo no sabía de la palabra "chanclo", en Argentina cuanto mucho decimos "chancleta" que se usa más que nada para "slippers".
chancleta.
(Del dim. de chancla).
1. f. Chinela sin talón, o chinela o zapato con el talón doblado, que suele usarse dentro de casa.
RAE

saludos 
MJ


----------



## Aliosha

Hola a todos , ahi va otro apunte:

La veo como una como una subordinada adverbial consecutiva; la consecuencia de "no saber idiomas" es "estar en desventaja", en la primera oración el sujeto es elíptico, podríamos reescribirla :"como él no sabe idiomas" "puesto que él no sabe 
idiomas" .Él no sabe idiomas por tanto está en desventaja. O bien (por el hecho de=al / no saber idiomas)

Bueno...


----------



## Artrella

Aliosha said:
			
		

> Hola a todos , ahi va otro apunte:
> 
> La veo como una como una subordinada adverbial consecutiva; la consecuencia de "no saber idiomas" es "estar en desventaja", en la primera oración el sujeto es elíptico, podríamos reescribirla :"como él no sabe idiomas" "puesto que él no sabe
> idiomas" .Él no sabe idiomas por tanto está en desventaja. O bien (por el hecho de=al / no saber idiomas)
> 
> Bueno...




Hola Aliosha, no entendí bien ... cuál es la subordinada adverbial? Es "al no saber idiomas"?? Lo del sujeto tácito está claro, pero qué es "al" entonces allí?
Es una conjunción? y morfológicamente es nomás una contracción?

Bueno.... veo que puedo averiguar...gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Outsider

¿En español se dicen frases como "*El* correr es un ejercicio", no es verdad?


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿En español se dicen frases como "*El* correr es un ejercicio", no es verdad?




Yes Outsider, it is the same in English.   *Running is an exercise * or *To run is an exercise.*


----------



## Travelman

Artrella,

La explicación a mi juicio "casi" correcta es la que te ha dado Outsider. Seguro que no te suena raro "el saber mucho es una ventaja" o "me duele la boca al comer". En este último caso en una perifrasis con significado "cuando como"... pero mantiene su origen de "a + el".

Saludos,


----------



## Artrella

Travelman said:
			
		

> Artrella,
> 
> La explicación a mi juicio "casi" correcta es la que te ha dado Outsider. Seguro que no te suena raro "el saber mucho es una ventaja" o "me duele la boca al comer". En este último caso en una perifrasis con significado "cuando como"... pero mantiene su origen de "a + el".
> 
> Saludos,




Sí coincido con vos y con Outsider.  Mi pregunta va más allá de esta cuestión, quizás va más para el aspecto semántico, yo entiendo que "al" es la contracción de "a + el"... pero semánticamente tiene un valor que es el que vos das "cuando" "debido a" "en razón de".  Yo quisiera saber cómo estos valores semánticos se relacionan con una simple contracción entre una preposición y un artículo.  Por otro lado me interesaría saber la función sintáctica que cumple "al" en la oración dentro de una estructura que no sé bien qué es todavía... Creo que por allí Aliosha nos ha dado una sugerencia...

Gracias por todas sus ayudas, son todos realmente muy amables y muy inteligentes... Ya mandé mi consulta a la RAE, espero que no tarden mucho en responder.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Martona

Artrella said:
			
		

> Gracias gente!  De todas maneras, no sé por qué, pero pienso que tiene que haber otra explicación.  Vamos a ver... muchas gracias por tanta ayuda!!


 Hola Artrella:

"AL" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y el artículo "el", hasta aquí todos de acuerdo, pero cuando "al" va seguida de un infinitivo *indica un valor temporal*, pero como definición sigue siendo la misma contracción de siempre aunque su función sea distinta.

Espero que esto aclare tus dudas.

Saludos,

Martona


----------



## Artrella

Martona said:
			
		

> Hola Artrella:
> 
> "AL" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y el artículo "el", hasta aquí todos de acuerdo, pero cuando "al" va seguida de un infinitivo *indica un valor temporal*, pero como definición sigue siendo la misma contracción de siempre aunque su función sea distinta.
> 
> Espero que esto aclare tus dudas.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Martona




Clarísimo Martona, gracias!  Sí, no hay vuelta que darle, morfológicamente es la contracción que vos comentás. 
Travelman ha contribuído con esto:  *al + infinitivo es un sintagma preposicional funcionando como complemento circunstancial de tiempo*

Vemos que nos estamos acercando a la solución de nuestra oración, no?
Muchas gracias a todos y sigo esperando la respuesta de la RAE...ni bien la reciba la publico aquí.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Artrella

Hola!
He recibido esta explicación y quería compartirla con ustedes, a ver qué opinan:

_La opción que te dije no está del todo bien;  ten en cuenta que si separamos a + el:
1)"al no saber idiomas" sería, en conjunto, un complemento circunstancial de causa, pero no hablamos de oración subordinada, sino de sintagma adverbial.
2)al separar la preposición del artículo y al sustantivar este último a lo que yo pensé que sería subordinada, ("no saber idiomas"), ésta  sería simplemente  un sintagma nominal, donde "saber" es el núcleo y "el" e "idiomas" son dos modificadores.

Hay otros análisis posibles (según la gramática tradicional), pero que "se cae" un poco ya que no concuerda con la teoría:
"Al"(sin separarlo) sería un nexo que introduciría a una subordinada de infinitivo que funcionaría como complemento circunstancial de causa (y ya dentro de esa subordinada, en el SV predicado, tendríamos "no" como cc. de negación e "idiomas" como CD), pero es que en la gramática tradicional una oración de infinitivo supuestamente no vendría introducida por un nexo, así que este caso, donde la oración de infinitivo se encuentra introducida por el nexo "al", sería una excepción de esa regla._


----------



## Artrella

De: Consulta 1
Fecha: 05/27/05 06:20:33
Para: artrella
Asunto: Consulta RAE (al + inf./al-del)

  1.
AL es la contracción de la preposición A y el artículo EL: 
Voy AL cine (= Voy A EL cine). 
Únicamente no se produce la contracción en la lengua escrita cuando precede a un nombre propio que incluye el artículo: Fuimos a El Escorial. 
DEL es la contracción de la preposición DE y el artículo EL. 
La hija DEL panadero (= La hija DE EL panadero). 
Únicamente no se produce la contracción en la lengua escrita cuando precede a un nombre propio que incluye el artículo: Ha aterrizado un avión proveniente de El Cairo. 

Así, en los casos en los que confluyan las preposiciones A o DE con el artículo EL, se debe hacer obligatoriamente la contracción AL o DEL, salvo cuando preceden a un nombre propio que incluye el artículo.

2.
La construcción correcta por la que usted pregunta es exactamente 
AL + INFINITIVO. 
La construcción AL + INFINITIVO puede introducir frases temporales: 
AL LLEGAR A CASA SE METIÓ EN LA CAMA. 

También puede equivaler al COMO explicativo con valor causal: 
AL NO LLEGAR TÚ, NOS MARCHAMOS. 

Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## Artrella

*En el Dicccionario de uso del español, doña María Moliner dice que, cuando la contracción «al» se emplea delante de un verbo en infinitivo cumple normalmente la función de expresar simultaneidad momentánea con la acción expresada por éste, de otra acción: Al salir de casa me tropecé con él.

Pero no siempre, porque en ocasiones la contracción «al» delante de un verbo en infinitivo tiene significado causal o consecutivo, según que el verbo esté en indicativo o potencial: Al no tener dinero, se puso a trabajar. Al no tener dinero, se pondría a trabajar.*



*Hola, Nilda. Aquí tienes mi propuesta de análisis sintáctico. El verbo principal "está" tiene un sujeto elíptico (él/ella). "En desventaja" sería un atributo. Esta oración tiene una proposición subordinada adverbial de infinitivo con función de CCCausa, "Al no saber idiomas": locución conjuntiva, nexo "al"; SAdv, CCNeg "no"; verbo, núcleo "saber"; "idiomas" SN, CD. Un saludo,
Eva  * 


*El verbo, al ir en infinitivo acepta dos clases de aditamentos (complemantos o elementos conectivos), a saber, de carácter nominal artículo precedido por preposición, y de carácter verbal, que en este caso es la función que desempeñan al poderse sustituir por una conjunción (porque, como...), cumpliendo pues, como se ha dicho anteriormente, función de conector. 
Interesantes ejemplos. *  


Espero que estas explicaciones ayuden un poquito más.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## gian_eagle

regresando a traducciones sobre "desventaja"

cuando se trata de una desventaja física, me imagino que es "physical impairment"

pero que pasa cuando se habla de una "desventaja genética"??? este término me vino en una traducción sobre el *genoma humano*.

alguien podría ayudarme?


----------



## jambezi

Hola, 

Can someone explain to me the usage of the form "Al + verbo"? I have seen it in the form "al llegar" y maybe "al venir"...  But I dont know when to use it, what it signifies, with which verbs it goes?  Thanks so much for the help!  Examples would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Alberjob

You use it to say an action that starts immediately after the action which is after the word *al*. Ej:

Al llegar a casa siempre tomo una ducha ---- When I get home I always take a shower.

With imperatives:

Al terminar me ayudas ---- help me when you finish.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

You may find this useful (al llegar).
A.A.


----------



## goku83

Other examples and equivalents:

- Me duele la pierna *al correr* (or *cuando (yo) corro*).

- Me encontré con Luis *al entrar* en la biblioteca. (or *cuando (yo) estaba   entrando en la biblioteca*)

- Le llamé *al llegar* a Madrid. (or *nada más llegar, *or *cuando (yo) llegué*)


Hope it helps.


----------



## jambezi

That all helps a lot!  Muchas gracias!


----------

